# iPhone App for learning Music Rhythm Notation?



## midiman

Hi all,

I've been struggling to get good at sight reading music rhythms and wanted a quick way to check my interpretation of pieces of music and came across an iPhone App called "Dr Rhythm" that helps quite a bit.

( http://www.farnellcomputerservices.com/drrhythm )

It lets me tap in notes/rests/ties/triplets, set the Italian speed or BPM and time signature and plays the rhythm back and shows me whats playing too.

The reason for iPhone app is that I have it on the music stand while I'm playing, I haven't the hassle of wandering off to a computer to check, I do it 'on the spot'.

Does anyone have any other apps that they would recommend that do this sort of thing?

Cheers!


----------



## Frasier

Good luck but will it help with awkward cross-rhythms?
I'm thinking of the bulk of Chopin's Fantasie-Impromptu requiring 4 against 3,
and things like Debussy's Isle Joyeuse whose middle section is 3 against 5.

Where I've got stuck, usually because I can't free up independence of separate hands, I write the thing out graphically based on the lowest common denominator and practice slowly until the it's well embedded, then I can let go, so to speak.

Some people are naturals for this kind of thing. Not me, alas!


----------



## midiman

I've written to the developer requesting exactly that feature! He's working on it now.


----------

